# Roamio stream to overseas?



## rad1701 (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm close to buying a new Roamio TIVO plus. I was wondering about this streaming to your iPad outside your home feature. Has anyone had success getting this to work overseas in Europe or maybe China from a USA based TIVO? I travel for work and this could come in handy.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

rad1701 said:


> I'm close to buying a new Roamio TIVO plus. I was wondering about this streaming to your iPad outside your home feature. Has anyone had success getting this to work overseas in Europe or maybe China from a USA based TIVO? I travel for work and this could come in handy.


Two weeks ago we streamed from our home in Maryland to Hawaii (Maui). It worked well. We used iPads in Maui.


----------



## rad1701 (Aug 17, 2003)

Hawaii - that's pretty good. Anyone go further with their Roamio stream? Even Canada or Mexico??


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You may want to try searching and checking the Stream forums. I know there was a recent post from europe.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

rad1701 said:


> Hawaii - that's pretty good. Anyone go further with their Roamio stream? Even Canada or Mexico??


But that's still in the USA. You're going international and may have other issues to deal with, especially China who blocks sites, etc.


----------



## rad1701 (Aug 17, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> But that's still in the USA. You're going international and may have other issues to deal with, especially China who blocks sites, etc.


Yep, I understand that all too well which is why I asked the question. I didn't see anything in the Streams forum. I did just order a Roamio Plus and I'll be in Shanghai at the end of this month, so I guess I'll get to test it out personally.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

rad1701 said:


> Hawaii - that's pretty good. Anyone go further with their Roamio stream? Even Canada or Mexico??


I streamed from Japan around the end of November.


----------



## stoli412 (Nov 22, 2003)

I've been in the UK for the past month and haven't had any issues streaming. Same rules apply as when at home: you need to have a good, relatively fast wifi connection in order to stream at a decent quality. Otherwise just download the show instead.


----------



## rad1701 (Aug 17, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Sounds like overseas is very possible as long as the internet connections are good.


----------



## weathertop (Jan 24, 2003)

Agreed.

We've streamed from our Roamio Pro from the UK, Italy, Switzerland, and Germany with no problem (my wife travels extensively with her role).

In fact, our Slingbox wouldn't remotely work while in the UK, but we had no problem with our Tivo.

This is just the fix to watch NFL football while overseas.


----------



## haniwa202 (Jan 28, 2014)

I can't even get my Roamio Plus to stream I'm my home without buffering pauses let alone outside. I lived in Japan and had great success with Slingbox.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I've used a slingbox with fairly decent success in a wooden B-Hut in Afghanistan using a 64 - 128 Kbps satellite Internet connection (yes I said "kilo"bit!). I doubt my Roamio would've worked in that scenario, although I may have been able to download some non live sports shows.


----------



## rad1701 (Aug 17, 2003)

As an update, on my recent visit to Shanghai, China I was able to connect with my Roamio back home via my iPad to get my shows. Wifi in the hotel was a bit slow so it worked best to just download the programs - but it did work.


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

i watched some shows in Hong Kong while i was there in December using my iPad


----------

